# Horehound honey



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Bees are working my horehound also. You'd need several acres of it to get the answer to you're question.


----------



## Rob Shepler (May 14, 2012)

We have a lot of these "weeds" here in our little valley, might just be acres up and down the canyon.


KQ6AR said:


> Bees are working my horehound also. You'd need several acres of it to get the answer to you're question.


----------

